# NEED HELP! PLEASE



## musiclover145 (Dec 28, 2017)

I used to live in India and there I had no problems with pooping and I would go to the bathroom every 2 days. But last year I moved to the United States and I have been having constipation problems. The last two days my poop is watery and it leaks out at random times. When I try to go to the bathroom nothing comes out yet, I can feel poop in my rectum. Please help I am really afraid and I am only 13.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Sounds like fecal impaction. Do you strain as well? Do not strain because you will have hemorrhoids or worse, a prolapse. Is flesh sticking out of your rectum? You should also change you're diet to eat more fat and insoluble vegetables to help you pass easily, but this will make you wipe more. Drink more water in between meals. The smell may continue for a few months. See a doctor as well, for more information on laxatives.


----------

